# Sw Mi M&g



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

For all you SW MI guys and those willing to travel...any interest in a SW MI M&G at Lunker's like we did last year? 

I'm sure some of you have shopping to do for Christmas and others just have general shopping to do while others have drinking to do ...suggest some dates and let's see if we can get this to come together.

Maybe Monday the 18th...$0.25 wings on Mondays:corkysm55


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

I know Mark won't be back in town till the 20th but I can go any time. I also know that Midway (Wayne) will be down on the 22nd.

What ever the date is count me in.

Steve


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

They have beer at Lunkers, right? :lol: 
Think of a date guys.


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

I'd love to do it the 22nd, but my fear is that many already have plans that night (my wife probably has some for me I don't even know about ).

How's about the 20th so Mark can join us? Mark if you're reading can you attend-Steve if you talk to him maybe mention it?

Yes Glenn-they have beer...you must drink so much everytime you go that you forget:lol:


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

... it is on a Friday or Saturday night... count me in.

If during the week or Sunday night... won't be able to make it!!

The 22nd would work for me!!!


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

yep yep,,,,, wings & beer.... and maybe that waleye dinner for desert... 

Count me in.....if i'm in town anyways, if not maybe I'll drive down fer it...


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

DangerDan said:


> Count me in.....if i'm in town anyways, if not maybe I'll drive down fer it


Ummmm... you know they don't allow pirates in Lunkers.... right?   :lol:


----------



## Midway97 (Apr 24, 2005)

Steven Arend said:


> I know Mark won't be back in town till the 20th but I can go any time. I also know that Midway (Wayne) will be down on the 22nd.
> 
> What ever the date is count me in.
> 
> Steve


Like Steve said... I can make the 22nd


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

... see??... the majority so far wouldn't have a problem with the 22nd!!


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

DonP said:


> Ummmm... you know they don't allow pirates in Lunkers.... right?   :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: ...... yeah right....This pirate is allowed in Lunkers anytime a new shipment arrives, and sometimes even in between...


----------



## STEELHEAD (Jan 14, 2001)

Count me in for this one..


----------



## tibs36 (Dec 15, 2005)

Im up for it, let me know the date, unless there is ice by then and by the looks of it thats not gonna happen


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

I'm in Darrin!! Count me in for sure!!


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

OK guys, I'll check w/ the wife tonight and see if we can make it the 22nd...anyone have any major objections to that date?


----------



## tibs36 (Dec 15, 2005)

Any dates good for me, Ive never done one of these before, How do I tell the people are from the site once I get there. U gonna hold up a sign , Just Kidding :lol: 

justin


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Count me in.............Steve I didn't see a report in the WhiteTail Section........how did your trip go.


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

2PawsRiver said:


> Count me in.............Steve I didn't see a report in the WhiteTail Section........how did your trip go.


Not so good! I'll post it up after Lunch today.

Steve


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

tibs36 said:


> Any dates good for me, Ive never done one of these before, How do I tell the people are from the site once I get there. U gonna hold up a sign


Well... just look for a pirate... a sheriff... a buoyboy... an eggwhore (that's me!!).... a deer.... a steelhead.... a ND "******"  ... a etc.. etc... etc!! 

Man... that was starting to sound like the closing of Breakfast Club where Anthony Michael Hall (Brian) was reading the letter "they" had to write for Mr. Vernon!! :lol: 

Ummmm... so I don't really think that it will be toooooo awful tough to spot us!!!

Oh... and if you still have trouble... just look for the table(s) that has more "adult" beverages on it than any of the others!!


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

tibs36 said:


> Any dates good for me, Ive never done one of these before, How do I tell the people are from the site once I get there. U gonna hold up a sign , Just Kidding :lol:
> 
> justin


tibs36

Just look for the short bus to arrive, most of these clowns should be on it.:lol: :yikes: :lol: 
Wish I could make it fellas but as it stands right now I can;t.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

tibs36 said:


> Any dates good for me, Ive never done one of these before, How do I tell the people are from the site once I get there. U gonna hold up a sign , Just Kidding :lol:
> 
> justin


I'll be the fat guy with the camo hat on...or some type of ball cap...


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

Let's do it on Friday the 22nd.


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

live2fishdjs said:


> Let's do it on Friday the 22nd.


Alright!!!!

Darrin... you aren't such a bad guy after all... regardless of what Spanky says!!  

Now... if we could just get you to route for someone else besides the "fighting amish"!! :lol:


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

I'm in. I'll get there sometime after work.

"I'll be the fat guy with the camo hat on!!!!!!":lol: 


Steve


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

DonP said:


> Now... if we could just get you to route for someone else besides the "fighting amish"!! :lol:



Good luck with that Don.

I think if we all where camo hats it would be a whole table of fat guys w/ camo hats! 

We'll be seated in the "sports bar area" more than likely.

What time do we want to shoot for?


----------



## Creek-Chub (Apr 15, 2004)

I was thinking of getting there about noon, just so we can, uh, save some seats for the rest of the fellas... :lol:


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

I won't be getting out of work till 2:30-3:30 so I could be there around 4:00ish.

who knows I might even be able to make it at noonish. It looks like the rest of the year may be a cost for me here at work. :woohoo1: All my jobs have been released to the floor and I just need to be around in case any fires start to flair up.:xzicon_sm 

Steve


----------



## tibs36 (Dec 15, 2005)

Sounds good, Ill be the one thats short fat and looks like grizzly adams. Ill try to be there around noon, I should have a Case IH hat on. Steve the name sounds familar do u work at Special Lite in Decatur.


----------



## Creek-Chub (Apr 15, 2004)

I was joking about the noon thing, but I suppose I'm up for about anything. We can always cut out of the office for some "networking", but I don't think I want to spend 5 or 6 hours at the bar if 2Paws is coming...


----------



## tibs36 (Dec 15, 2005)

Is there a set time we are all going to be meeting


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

Any time after 4:00pm is about the norm, lasting till when the Bullchit is to deep to move or the last story is told, which ever comes first.:lol: 

Steve


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

BuoyBoy said:


> lasting till when the Bullchit is to deep to move or the last story is told, which ever comes first.


Seeing that Mark (adjusted3) is going to be there... and the stories he has about you... we might be there awhile!!

Hey 2Paws (the other Mark!! :lol .... correct me if I am wrong... but you are a Berrien LEO... right? So that means Cass county (of which Lunker's is in) is out of your jurisdiction... right?







:yikes: :lol:


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

Any interst in meeting at the river (probably by the dam in Berrien) for a few drifts before Lunker's anybody?? Just throwing it out there if guys have some free time...not even positive I could do it.


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

live2fishdjs said:


> Any interst in meeting at the river (probably by the dam in Berrien) for a few drifts before Lunker's anybody?? Just throwing it out there if guys have some free time...not even positive I could do it.


Uhyeah...  

I'm working on some days off between Thurs the 21st until Tues the 26th. We'll see how it goes.

For me though it'd likely be a day on the river prior to Lunkers though.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

> that means Cass county (of which Lunker's is in) is out of your jurisdiction...


Yes, thank goodness:lol: ......means I don't even have to look the other way, nor are there any witnesses............and hopefully there are no bowling alleys in the area.........MSers, bowling and beer don't mix...well they do but with ugly results. 

I like the idea of hitting the river before hand............let me know if that is the plan.....................sounds like a really good day

I just had to add that some of my biggest laughs come from stopping my fellow MSers....I still chuckle about stopping RatCity Hooker.


----------



## Midway97 (Apr 24, 2005)

2PawsRiver said:


> I just had to add that some of my biggest laughs come from stopping my fellow MSers....I still chuckle about stopping RatCity Hooker.


So does he Mark :lol: :lol:


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

So is there a time to meet on the 22nd?? I cant make until after 6:00PM. Just let me know. Dont be TOO tuned up before I get there or I will have to make up time!!!!!:lol: :lol: :yikes:


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Where is this "Lunkers" I've heard about but never been to? You guys allow "outsiders" from up north to join you? Might be able to get 2 or 3 to make a trip with me as long as there's fishing tackle and food!!


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

A pretty good sized sporting goods store with a really nice restaurant. You guys from North are welcome, just make sure if you bring a truck you lock the cap or you may unknowingly be taking a few home with you. 

www.lunkers.com

We come up with a time yet and anybody want to hit the river first................times?


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

We just had dinner there and there was a BAD fire down the road but man it sure was a cool sight!! I hate to see it, but it was a cool thing to see the flames coming out of the building, and big ladder fire trucks with LOTS of water flying in the air. It was a sight to see that is for sure!!

I will see you guys on Friday for sure!!


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

mich buckmaster said:


> it was a cool thing to see the flames coming out of the building, and big ladder fire trucks with LOTS of water flying in the air. It was a sight to see that is for sure!!
> 
> I will see you guys on Friday for sure!!


So like, you'll be the guy in the corner playing with matches right?  :lol:


----------

